# Kayak and fly rods.



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

For those of you that fly fish from your kayak, what are you favorate lenght/weight rods to use?

I'm thinking of gearing up for the "speck" run.

I used to toss flies years ago and I'm thinking about starting up again.

I'm thinking also about a nice big floppy hat to prevent acidental ear piercings.........although my son would think I'm finally "hip".  


Thx.....................John


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

First off, I really only use my flyrod for fishing the light line at HRBT and CBBT. You can tear em up that way, and it is FUN.

I got a 9' 8wt in March and like it alot. If I were going to do it again I would get an 8' 6wt. because none of the fish I catch in the light line are ever over 28", and most are 16"-22". The 8wt. would handle a BIG striper,and bigger flies than I use most of the time. Go over to Bass Pro Shop and get one of the combo outfits for $70-$100. It comes with floating line which you will probably want to replace with some level of sinking line. I got a floating line with a 10' sink tip that works well. Also, consider tying your own flies from the get-go. I did and they catch plenty of fish and are alot cheaper than buying them. You also get a level of satisfaction from catching a fish on a fly you made yourself.

Good luck!


----------



## Chad (Apr 26, 2004)

9' 8WT. When the water is real cold you can use a lighter rod and the fish will be okay, but if you use a real light rod when the water is warm then you'll probably kill the fish when you release it. If you plan to fish anywhere other than the light line you'll actually need to cast and an 8wt will punch through the wind a little better especially with larger or heavier flies. I think an 8wt is the best all around rod for this area and most appliications. It'll be too much rod for some things and not enough for others but it it's a good compromise.
Chad


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Thx*

Thanks for the response guys. I'll start digging out my old Ryobi fly reels and match them up to what you guys said.

I still have alot of flies that I have tied back in the 70's, i'm thinking alot of my old streamers would work in SW as well. I guess i'll match them up against some of the popular SW flies used around here to start with.


----------

